# Directv Investor Day 2010



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

According to Directv's 1Q or 2Q Earnings conference they said this fall is their major Inverstor day Confernce. Any one wonder what they're going to show off. I hope they reveal more about the new Tivo and also reveal a new hd user interface.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They will gloat how much $$$ per subscriber profit they made, while stringing them along in hopes of getting some new HD channels


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

mkdtv21 said:


> I hope they reveal more about the new Tivo and also reveal a new hd user interface.


Sounds like this one will be so short you won't even need a hotel room! :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Surprised no one is following the Investor Day demo... Guess no one is interested


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Surprised no one is following the Investor Day demo... Guess no one is interested


Is that a HINT?

Doctor j


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Surprised no one is following the Investor Day demo... Guess no one is interested


I'll bite. Anything interesting?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ndole_mbnd said:


> I'll bite. Anything interesting?


I'm not saying... but just saying

It is most Latin America right now, but the entire PDF is available at the investor site.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lots of interesting info in the PDF...both on the lines and between the lines.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

links help for those who are not investors.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

http://investor.directv.com/
For those who can navigate a company's website.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

"TV Anywhere, Anytime" Seems to be on the list.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Interesting:

Expand Whole Home DVR and time
shifted capabilities

Connect 40% of subs to internet by 2013
(long term: wireless connection) *<--Huh?*

Expand non‐traditional content options
(*free VOD*, YouTube, TV Apps)

Launch new UI to support *multi‐screen
social and interactive experience*


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Whaaa?

Most Advanced In‐Home Network:
-Future includes wireless
*-Wireless video distribution*


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DIRECTV Co-Pilot ... I'm guessing this is some sort of remote control application


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

New CinemaPlus UI is sharp.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RE: streaming vs. copying, I think slides 109 and 110 of today's DirecTV investor day conference presentation make it clear that "streaming outside the home" is on the table for 2011, along with "porting".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

New hand held device for techs? Looks like it could speed up the process by enabling the installers to do a lot of the mundane tasks that currently require a phone call (slide 124. pg 62).


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> New hand held device for techs? Looks like it could speed up the process by enabling the installers to do a lot of the mundane tasks that currently require a phone call (slide 124. pg 62).


Not too new 
We've had them for awhile.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There are at least 10 things referring to new/improved technologies....

Obviously alot is in the works...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike White is up now, BTW ..

The thing that is probably most interesting to the group here will be the tech stuff. That starts with Romulo Pontual within the next few slides.

It's a good time to start listening right now if you haven't been.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> RE: streaming vs. copying, I think slides 109 and 110 of today's DirecTV investor day conference presentation make it clear that "streaming outside the home" is on the table for 2011, along with "porting".


But not *what* content or *how* its delivered...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

New User Interface .. HD? :shrug:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But not *what* content or *how* its delivered...


True, but if it was the NFL ST to iPhones, e.g., would it be listed as a future? Also, it was mentioned on the same line as "porting".


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> New User Interface .. HD? :shrug:


One would assume.. But no mention.

I'd love to see the demos in the back of the room


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Another mention of the infamous GPS for all technicians.
Looks like an WM5 app for the handhelds will be the route for that. I can tell you first hand, the built in GPS is not terribly reliable.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Romulo (pronounced Homulo) Pontual is up right now.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

VOD via Satellite downlink?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of talk about Social Networking Integration (Twitter, etc.)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sure wish I could see all of the demos .. Guess I should be in LA today .. :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds like some interesting stuff. 

Will check it all out tonight.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> True, but if it was the NFL ST to iPhones, e.g., would it be listed as a future? Also, it was mentioned on the same line as "porting".


Perhaps....some of these initiatives were listed categorically, as opposed to by any timeline.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Sure wish I could see all of the demos .. Guess I should be in LA today .. :lol:


LA Wouldn't do you any good.
The presentation is in NY.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

All of the potential toys sound sweet.

HDGUI and iPad app high on my list.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> *DIRECTV Co-Pilot* ... I'm guessing this is some sort of remote control application


Awesome name for the app!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> LA Wouldn't do you any good.
> The presentation is in NY.


Of course .. it started 8:30am ET .. NY is too far and too cold :nono2:


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

15,000 Techs @ 30,000 Jobs per day?

I think that the # of technicians is a little inflated. Tech supervisors and even site managers [Head area Technicians] have tech #'s.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

20/hr? Where is that happening? :lol:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> RE: streaming vs. copying, I think slides 109 and 110 of today's DirecTV investor day conference presentation make it clear that "streaming outside the home" is on the table for 2011, along with "porting".


"Porting?" The adaptation of the same software to run on different platforms?

How does this common software design process specifically relate to new features DirecTV is pursuing?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

So .. HD UI it is ..


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Expand Whole Home DVR and time
> shifted capabilities
> ...


Romulo mentioned a wireless demo in the back of the room. Anyone there see it ?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> "Porting?" The adaptation of the same software to run on different platforms?
> 
> How does this common software design process specifically relate to new features DirecTV is pursuing?


I think in this context, "porting" refers to the transcoding of a recording from one format to another. The promise of Nomad, as I understand it. Just my .02.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm a little under impressed by the fact there is little said about National HD expansion in the slideshow.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

woj027 said:


> I'm a little under impressed by the fact there is little said about National HD expansion in the slideshow.


HD at this point doesn't bring a lot to the table for investors. Most people could only think of 2-3 stations they would want to watch in HD that they currently can't, note the key word here is watch not could have, so they're focusing on things that will make DirecTV stand out from their competition or get into the same game.

I'm not saying new HD isn't worth it or important to people. It's just not something that is that important to this presentation.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

woj027 said:


> I'm a little under impressed by the fact there is little said about National HD expansion in the slideshow.





Shades228 said:


> HD at this point doesn't bring a lot to the table for investors. Most people could only think of 2-3 stations they would want to watch in HD that they currently can't, note the key word here is watch not could have, so they're focusing on things that will make DirecTV stand out from their competition or get into the same game.
> 
> I'm not saying new HD isn't worth it or important to people. It's just not something that is that important to this presentation.


That's what I was thinking. Telling investors that amc HD & BBCA HD are coming would get a, "Who cares" from most of them.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*WOW!! No wonder Earl was suprised we weren't paying attention to this one... the PDF is FULL of information... at least compared to most of these things.* 



woj027 said:


> I'm a little under impressed by the fact there is little said about National HD expansion in the slideshow.


It's stated on page #48 (slide #96) that DirecTV will "continue to increase offer of HD national channels" in 2011. Whether or not those channels will be ones we care about remains to be seen, as well as how many there will be, but at least it's a good sign.

I've got to say, if done correctly, a new UI based off the DirecTV CINEMAplus screens could look AWESOME!! I CANNOT WAIT to see what they've come up with. 

I'm slightly curious to see DIRECTV Co-Pilot as well...

*I'm still weary about HD channel additions, and the package re-shufflings, but all in all, I felt there was some fairly exciting stuff stated today.... * 

~Alan


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Telling investors that amc HD & BBCA HD are coming would get a, "Who cares" from most of them.


However saying that expanding the current HD lineup to encompass more channels that will not only draw new customers but also reduce leaving might have peeked and interest or two. But hey, lets here it for Twitter and social networks! Hurray!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

sunking said:


> However saying that expanding the current HD lineup to encompass more channels that will not only draw new customers but also reduce leaving might have peeked and interest or two. But hey, lets here it for Twitter and social networks! Hurray!


They did mention increased national HD in 2011 and an increase in linear HD movie channels as well as VOD for premiums.

That is about all you will hear about that in an investor meeting.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> *It's stated on page #48 (slide #96) that DirecTV will "continue to increase offer of HD national channels" in 2011. Whether or not those channels will be ones we care about remains to be seen, as well as how many there will be, but at least it's a good sign.
> *


*

Some additional takeaways: 
- Programming represents DirecTV's largest outlay; when acquiring/retaining channels, "fair [negotiating] terms" should track with ratings.
- Channels will be dropped if necessary.

Regarding individual channels mentioned by Sigma, many competitors evidently judge availability of AMC HD and BBCA HD benefits their bottom line. It would be fascinating to learn why DirecTV - to date, at any rate - has reached the opposite conclusion.*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

woj027 said:


> I'm a little under impressed by the fact there is little said about National HD expansion in the slideshow.


Contractual negotiations scale over calendar months and years, and also are not announced until deals are sign. No surprise here.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

je4755 said:


> ...
> Regarding individual channels mentioned by Sigma, many competitors evidently judge availability of AMC HD and BBCA HD benefits their bottom line. It would be fascinating to learn why DirecTV - to date, at any rate - has reached the opposite conclusion.


And DirecTV judges the availability of other channels they have that some competitors don't, like NFLN, MLBN, YES, MSG, etc., seem to benefit their bottom line. They're kicking ass financially doing what they've been doing & growing in subs & money...Why change?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> And DirecTV judges the availability of other channels they have that some competitors don't, like NFLN, MLBN, YES, MSG, etc., seem to benefit their bottom line. They're kicking ass financially doing what they've been doing & growing in subs & money...*Why change*?


That is certainly a viable approach...but it doesn't necessarily preclude them from adding more content.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That is certainly a viable approach...but it doesn't necessarily preclude them from adding more content.


Absolutely, and I hope they do expand and add on stuff.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Absolutely, and I hope they do expand and add on stuff.


I'm still confident we'll seen new HD content in the near future.

What actually is equally impressive is the list of technology advancements in their roadmap for the next year...lots of neat new stuff.

That commitment to off both new things and a progressing customer experience are what seem to distinguish them over many competitors.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm still confident we'll seen new HD content in the near future.
> 
> What actually is equally impressive is the list of technology advancements in their roadmap for the next year...lots of neat new stuff.
> 
> That commitment to off both new things and *a progressing customer experience* are what seem to distinguish them over many competitors.


You would not believe how true that really is. I get an email about customer sat almost every day. It's a big deal around here.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

So I guess they revealed nothing about the Tivo.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mkdtv21 said:


> So I guess they revealed nothing about the Tivo.


Was just about to post that as I see zero...and I mean zero mention of Tivo in the presentation.

It's like I (and others) have said for a couple years now, a new DirecTivo just doesn't matter one bit to DirecTV. Even more obvious now. LOL


----------



## legatebroke (Mar 20, 2007)

I remember the report from 2 years ago. 2011 showed all new customers installed with 100% HD equipment, and 2012 100% HDDVR equipment installled. Directv loves to say they are going to do a lot, but fall short of ever really accomplishing what they have layed out. Believe it when I see it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

At just past the 23:00 mark in Mr. Pontual's presentation he says something like this:

(paraphrased) "This month, we are adding HBO VOD & additional HBO in HD"

Surprised no one jumped on that with interest.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> At just past the 23:00 mark in Mr. Pontual's presentation he says something like this:
> 
> (paraphrased) "*This month*, we are adding HBO VOD & additional HBO in HD"
> 
> Surprised no one jumped on that with interest.


This month December?


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> At just past the 23:00 mark in Mr. Pontual's presentation he says something like this:
> 
> (paraphrased) "This month, we are adding HBO VOD & additional HBO in HD"
> 
> Surprised no one jumped on that with interest.


I don't get HBO, so it doesn't matter to me at all... It'll be nice for people who do get it tho.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> This month December?


That was my take .. yes. Maybe additional HD means more HBO HD coming soon (without the quotes). Feel free to go back and listen for yourself. It's not that hard to find from the webcast link.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> At just past the 23:00 mark in Mr. Pontual's presentation he says something like this:
> 
> (paraphrased) "This month, we are adding HBO VOD & additional HBO in HD"
> 
> Surprised no one jumped on that with interest.


I would have but I only read the slides. Missed the speaking presentation. But they did have in the slides about becoming the movie experience much as they are the sports experience.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> What actually is equally impressive is the list of technology advancements in their roadmap for the next year...lots of neat new stuff.


Be sure you consider it in the context of how far they got with the roadmap for 2010.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Another mention of the infamous GPS for all technicians.
> Looks like an WM5 app for the handhelds will be the route for that. I can tell you first hand, the built in GPS is not terribly reliable.


Works outside of the van fairly well. However, using it outside of the van while driving could be a bit...problematic.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> Be sure you consider it in the context of how far they got with the roadmap for 2010.


Since it basically amounts to adding facebook and twitter apps, it shouldn't be much of a challenge to meet those lofty goals...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Since it basically amounts to adding facebook and twitter apps, it shouldn't be much of a challenge to meet those lofty goals...


NOMAD?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Be sure you consider it in the context of how far they got with the roadmap for 2010.


If you're going to bring it up, why not actually link to the 2010 roadmap .. or at least list some of the items ..

Perhaps the roadmap was exceeded? Certainly Whole Home DVR service was met for 2010 and while May 20th might have stunk for delivery, delivery of WHDS today is going "better than planned."

Why the non sequitur? :shrug:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Does the built-in GPS use GPS or cell-tower triangulation? could affect the reliability.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> NOMAD?


NOMAD is pretty much a finished product at this point. It's really just a simple extension of the technologies already developed for DirecTV2PC, MRV and NFLST2go. I would imagine DRM was the steepest challenge they faced with that product.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Does the built-in GPS use GPS or cell-tower triangulation? could affect the reliability.


It uses GPS. The only thing I've ever tried to use it with is the WM5 Google Maps app. When it finds the satellites it works about as well as it does on my BB. It'll never replace Streets n' Trips.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> Be sure you consider it in the context of how far they got with the roadmap for 2010.


So what specifically that was listed on their roadmap in January 2010 has not yet been delivered in December 2010?

Feel free to show the link that details the items themselves. From the financial and other presentations shown at the beginning of this year...it would seem your casual inference had no merit. In fact, as Doug Brott pointed out...they likely exceeded some elements of their expectations.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So what specifically that was listed on their roadmap in January 2010 has not yet been delivered in December 2010?
> 
> Feel free to show the link that details the items themselves. From the financial and other presentations shown at the beginning of this year...it would seem your casual inference had no merit. In fact, as Doug Brott pointed out...they likely exceeded some elements of their expectations.


Dish being competitive? :lol:


----------



## vixwall (Dec 3, 2010)

With all the "sizzzle" DirecTV is adding and no "Steak"

-over 120 HD Channels they lack

-over 80 SD channels they lack - most of which have content DirecTV sorely lacks (Classic TV + more)

-no plans to convert SD channels to MPEG4 - which would allow Directv to add more HD & SD channels

-even if/when DirecTV adds content by then the channel is ruined / has overly cut-up programs so they additions is meaningless

-Whole Home DVR (Not the Media Center) that lacks the ability to change the To Do list, Series Links and no change in that is coming

-No ability from a home PC to change Priorty List, Series Links and etc

-Overly concentrating on Cell Phones and etc - whens hould be concentrating on TV at Home

Nothing to be excited about for people who want real content that does not contain 99.9% additional Reality Programming junk that is infesting TV worse than a disease


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> At just past the 23:00 mark in Mr. Pontual's presentation he says something like this:
> 
> (paraphrased) "This month, we are adding HBO VOD & additional HBO in HD"
> 
> Surprised no one jumped on that with interest.


That would be big! (I don't even have HBO)

"This month" is a bold statement. I hope it's true. Maybe Sixto will have good news shortly.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

vixwall said:


> With all the "sizzzle" DirecTV is adding and no "Steak"
> 
> -over 120 HD Channels they lack
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. 

Can you even name the 120 HD channels they lack?


----------



## vixwall (Dec 3, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Can you even name the 120 HD channels they lack?


Do a search, they are out there, but yes I could list them.

I see by the facwe you made, this Forums fanboys and "impartial DirecTV testers and etc" do not like facts.

Fact: DirecTV (this affects cable and DISH too) is woefully lacking in SD + HD content - onlt VERIZION FIOS and FTA has it all

lack any plans to free up SD room for more SD and HD by moving MPEG4 for SD too

Fact: DVD's & Blu-Ray + FTA is the only way (FIOS to a point) to get wide swaths of content DirecTV (and Dish) ignores


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

On the equipment side of things, I noticed they trump the new HR24 box as being a differentiating element of their product and consumer experience improvements. Yet, as we know when it comes to actual STB distributions, they have no process to assure a customer, even a new one, that is the box they will get. A DVR is a DVR it seems when it comes to that. 

I also noticed there was some mentioning of redesigning their logistics and warehousing/distribution of set top boxes. Might there be any hope for improvement (from the perspective of the customer having some say on which model they get) in this realm?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

vixwall said:


> Fact: DVD's & Blu-Ray + FTA is the only way (FIOS to a point) to get wide swaths of content DirecTV (and Dish) ignores


Bigger fact .. It's all niche programming.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

vixwall said:


> Do a search, they are out there, but yes I could list them.


You claimed it, now YOU back it up. Until then, you're pulling numbers out of your bum.



> Fact: DirecTV (this affects cable and DISH too) is woefully lacking in SD + HD content - onlt VERIZION FIOS and FTA has it all


Fios? :lol::lol::lol::lol:

As for Fios & DirecTV...Fios has Sunday Ticket? A ton of RSNs nationally? CBS College Sports, BET, Cartoon, C&I, Fox Soccer, Gol, Hallmark, Sony Movie? Fios lacks those.


----------



## vixwall (Dec 3, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Bigger fact .. It's all niche programming.


niche ?? :lol::lol::lol:
this from one of the "impartial" DirecTV guys on the forum

I would hardly call these channels, that carry shows that when they were 1st run on TV had nielsen ratings that are 4-10 times higher than these so-called network shows and reality shows today garner in network ratings, niche they are from smaller companies that DirectV wants to stomp out as shows by their own PDF they only want to deal with huge companies.


----------



## vixwall (Dec 3, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> You claimed it, now YOU back it up. Until then, you're pulling numbers out of your bum.
> 
> Fios? :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> As for Fios & DirecTV...Fios has Sunday Ticket? A ton of RSNs nationally? CBS College Sports, BET, Cartoon, C&I, Fox Soccer, Gol, Hallmark, Sony Movie? Fios lacks those.


I did not CLAIM it I STATED it as FACT - the list is on the net and very accessible, but after a few days if you are too incompetent to find the list, I will post it for you.

You best look up your FIOS, your knoweldge of what they do and do not carry is pathetic, Also FTA has better channels than DireCTV

DirecTV the "sports leader" lacks the following sports channels

BLACKBELT TV
MAVTV
THE AMERICA CHANNEL
THE FIGHT NETWORK
THE HORSETV CHANNEL
THE RACING NETWORK
THE SKI CHANNEL
UNIVERSAL SPORTS
UNTAMED SPORTS TV
WATER CHANNEL
WORLD FISHING NETWORK

If you are the leader - that means you have everything - not just a few more than the other guys


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Obviously DirecTV is doing very well, and I always wonder how much the concerns raised here actually map to the majority/reality.

Give people a nice picture, at a decent price, and something they care about like their favorite sports teams in HD, or their favorite movies in HD, or the ability to watch recordings in any room, or just something of real value ... and I'm not so sure they give a hoot about counting the number of HD channels they get.

Again, obviously DirecTV is doing most things right, based on their growth, and highlighted in the investor presentation today.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

vixwall said:


> If you are the leader - that means you have everything - not just a few more than the other guys


So in your theory, the XBox360 cannot be the "leader in gaming" because it lacks certain titles only available on the PS/3 or Wii?

Or Obama can not be the leader of our nation because he only got 54% of the votes?

Or the New York Times can not be the "Leading" newspaper, because there are those who dare to subscribe to another paper!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

vixwall said:


> niche ?? :lol::lol::lol:
> this from one of the "impartial" DirecTV guys on the forum
> 
> I would hardly call these channels, that carry shows that when they were 1st run on TV had nielsen ratings that are 4-10 times higher than these so-called network shows and reality shows today garner in network ratings, niche they are from smaller companies that DirectV wants to stomp out as shows by their own PDF they only want to deal with huge companies.


"wide swaths" of programming DIRECTV doesn't have are not all main stream. DIRECTV has continued to grow in a stymied economy ..

Yes, DIRECTV doesn't have everything .. But it's clear that it has most of what people want.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

vixwall said:


> If you are the leader - that means you have everything - not just a few more than the other guys


Actually .. having one more than the other guys makes you the leader .. kinda part of the definition.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> This month December?


December 21st....tentatively scheduled


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

vixwall said:


> I did not CLAIM it I STATED it as FACT - the list is on the net and very accessible, but after a few days if you are too incompetent to find the list, I will post it for you.
> 
> You best look up your FIOS, your knoweldge of what they do and do not carry is pathetic, Also FTA has better channels than DireCTV
> 
> ...


So many things wrong with this post I don't know where to start so I won't.

By your definition, there is no leader in anything.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> Romulo mentioned a wireless demo in the back of the room. Anyone there see it ?


Yes


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> December 21st....tentatively scheduled


Right on!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

vixwall said:


> -over 120 HD Channels they lack


DirecTV currently lacks 84 HD channels that I am aware of. I'm sure there are some RSNs that could be added to that list as well, but I believe that number would fall below 120... certainly not over.

I'm consistent in my displeasure regarding their HD channel lineup, but any good criticism should be done with accurate, or at least "ballpark" figures.



vixwall said:


> --over 80 SD channels they lack - most of which have content DirecTV sorely lacks (Classic TV + more)


I can think of a couple of SD channels (not currently carried in HD in the HD Extra package) that I wouldn't mind having, including G4 which was recently removed, and maybe a dozen or two more SD channels that I personally have no interest in, but 80? Seriously?!?! I'm sorry, but that number seems even more exagerated than the HD channel count...



vixwall said:


> --no plans to convert SD channels to MPEG4 - which would allow Directv to add more HD & SD channels


Just because they aren't actively pursuing it doesn't mean they don't currently have plans. I suspect they're only biding their time until it becomes cost-efficient to do so.

Also, D14 launches in 2013... SWEET!! 



vixwall said:


> -even if/when DirecTV adds content by then the channel is ruined / has overly cut-up programs so they additions is meaningless


... and you hold DirecTV responsible for this?! 



vixwall said:


> -Whole Home DVR (Not the Media Center) that lacks the ability to change the To Do list, Series Links and no change in that is coming


Certainly a nice feature... and one that I hope becomes available at some point in the future.



vixwall said:


> -No ability from a home PC to change Priorty List, Series Links and etc


Not really of much interest to me personally....



vixwall said:


> -Overly concentrating on Cell Phones and etc - whens hould be concentrating on TV at Home


On this we agree, but others would disagree.

I've recently become a smart-phone user, and as much as I LOVE my smart phone, I don't see me viewing TV with it.... I have big-screen TVs for that. HOWEVER, one can look at the NOMAD thread and see there are many who are interested in such a feature. I think adding these features are great, as they apparently have an audience.

While I'd rather DirecTV focus their attentions on features that make my TV experience better, as long as they don't forget who they are (Direc*TV*), I have no problem with them branching out...

I would comment on your definition of "leader," but Doug Brott and Satelliteracer took the words out of my mouth...

~Alan


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> December 21st....tentatively scheduled


More HBO channels or just VOD?

Thanks


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Obviously DirecTV is doing very well, and I always wonder how much the concerns raised here actually map to the majority/reality.
> 
> Give people a nice picture, at a decent price, and something they care about like their favorite sports teams in HD, or their favorite movies in HD, or the ability to watch recordings in any room, or just something of real value ... and I'm not so sure they give a hoot about counting the number of HD channels they get.
> 
> Again, obviously DirecTV is doing most things right, based on their growth, and highlighted in the investor presentation today.


Sixto, I replied to this post, but I moved it over to the HD Anticipation thread. Here is the link! 

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> December 21st....tentatively scheduled





TheRatPatrol said:


> More HBO channels or just VOD?


*BOTH*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

So our next "tentative" festivus will be on a Tuesday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> So our next "tentative" festivus will be on a Tuesday.


So it would seem...right before XMAS.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So it would seem...right before XMAS.


Not the channels I would have prefered but will still be a nice addition.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Not the channels I would have prefered but will still be a nice addition.


Me neither...but we'll have to see just what shows up.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

vixwall said:


> FACT


I don't think that word means what you think it means.

ex.: See "OPINION".


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Me neither...but we'll have to see just what shows up.


E!, BBC and/or AMC would make a very happy festivus for me and the better half.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

vixwall said:


> DirecTV the "sports leader" lacks the following sports channels
> 
> BLACKBELT TV
> MAVTV
> ...


I guess the 11 people who would watch those channels will just be "forced" to look elsewhere. 

The other 19 million are holding their own.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

vixwall said:


> Fact: DirecTV (this affects cable and DISH too) is woefully lacking in SD + HD content - onlt VERIZION FIOS and FTA has it all


Really? Fios has it all? Fios does not have Cartoon Network in HD. Nor does Fios have Fox Soccer in HD. Nor does Fios have Sony Movie Channel in HD. Nor does Fios have BBCA in HD.

Nobody "has it all."


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

The Fios thing is kind of interesting. They made a big splash a while back adding a ton of HD and got the reputation of having everything. I have Fios for internet, phone and neighboring market locals in HD and while they have a nice offering (especially in premium movies) in HD, they are far from supplying everything and many Fios customers are complaining louder than DirecTV customers on forums.

They do have a plan to go to IPT and open up more space to add more HD. We will see how that plays out (as it has been delayed for several months and there is no word, of course, on what will be added if anything).

In the meantime, they have pulled some west coast feeds of movie channels to squeeze out some room for thing like Nat Geo Wild. At least they did not pull a Comcast or Dish by lessening bandwidth on channels.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> The Fios thing is kind of interesting. They made a big splash a while back adding a ton of HD and got the reputation of having everything. I have Fios for internet, phone and neighboring market locals in HD and while they have a nice offering (especially in premium movies) in HD, they are far from supplying everything and many Fios customers are complaining louder than DirecTV customers on forums.
> 
> They do have a plan to go to IPT and open up more space to add more HD. We will see how that plays out (as it has been delayed for several months and there is no word, of course, on what will be added if anything).
> 
> In the meantime, they have pulled some west coast feeds of movie channels to squeeze out some room for thing like Nat Geo Wild. At least they did not pull a Comcast or Dish by lessening bandwidth on channels.


...and of course....FIOS is only *available to *about 15% of the population at this time...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

ATARI said:


> E!, BBC and/or AMC would make a very happy festivus for me and the better half.


Adding those three would be a stake through the heart of the disbelievers out there!

I know HBO was mentioned. A "free" addition would rule too!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

vixwall said:


> Do a search, they are out there, but yes I could list them.
> 
> I see by the facwe you made, this Forums fanboys and "impartial DirecTV testers and etc" do not like facts.
> 
> ...


Wow! I have seen some epic fails around here before, but yours easily takes the cake. Your "facts" are severely lacking...well...actual facts.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *BOTH*


Let me rephrase my question, will those be HD channels as well?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Let me rephrase my question, will those be HD channels as well?


Not sure what you are asking differently. The mention during the investors briefing for sure said VOD this month. The content provider determines what is in the VOD and HBO does do HD VOD. (I have not seen a noticeable difference between what is provided in VOD between Fios and DirecTV on a channel by channel basis.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Let me rephrase my question, will those be HD channels as well?


Supposedly all the December additions will be new HD, yes.


----------



## Satellite Fans (Apr 5, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Let me rephrase my question, will those be HD channels as well?


Also, will we get Cinemax VOD and some additional Cinemax HD channels?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Satellite Fans said:


> Also, will we get Cinemax VOD and some additional Cinemax HD channels?


Ask me again in about 18 days.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> December 21st....tentatively scheduled


HBO VOD is a big deal IMO. It will actually cause me to sign up for HBO again (and not just the parts of year Curb is on)


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> So .. HD UI it is ..


Can you say more about this.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PCampbell said:


> Can you say more about this.


*soon* 

:lol:* (somebody was going to say it....)*


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *soon*
> 
> :lol:* (somebody was going to say it....)*


That's it, go stand in the corner for 10 minutes!


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

PCampbell said:


> Can you say more about this.


Here is a snippet of the presentation that deals specifically with the direction of the UI. My take on it is that it will be more of a "departure" than a change to the existing. I think the "guide" based interface will stay much the same for those of us who want to simply watch TV. But for those wishing to blend their TV experience with their "connected lifestyle" they will have a MyDirecTV type of interactive channel. Picture the Cinema OnDemand screen but with links and integrated searches, etc. to all the popular web resources. Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, etc.

View attachment 16957


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Here is a snippet of the presentation that deals specifically with the direction of the UI. My take on it is that it will be more of a "departure" than a change to the existing. I think the "guide" based interface will stay much the same for those of us who want to simply watch TV. But for those wishing to blend their TV experience with their "connected lifestyle" they will have a MyDirecTV type of interactive channel. Picture the Cinema OnDemand screen but with links and integrated searches, etc. to all the popular web resources. Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, etc.
> 
> View attachment 24056


I like the remote on page 106


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Did you see this one: "Launch addressable advertising and close the gap to cable"

Does this mean local ads on national channels?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Did you see this one: "Launch addressable advertising and close the gap to cable"
> 
> Does this mean local ads on national channels?


That's what I gathered from listening yesterday.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Did you see this one: "Launch addressable advertising and close the gap to cable"
> 
> Does this mean local ads on national channels?


I think this is moderately possible, yes. It depends on how they handle the delivery. (I don't know the real answer, BTW) .. The commercials could be downloaded to your DVR and stored on the reserved portion .. then played back during the commercial times.

I think, though, the real answer will lie in delivering local commercials on local channels .. injected in like other providers have been doing for some time. Still, there are methods for doing it on a larger scale.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> I think this is moderately possible, yes. It depends on how they handle the delivery. (I don't know the real answer, BTW) .. The commercials could be downloaded to your DVR and stored on the reserved portion .. then played back during the commercial times.
> 
> I think, though, the real answer will lie in delivering local commercials on local channels .. injected in like other providers have been doing for some time. Still, there are methods for doing it on a larger scale.


Wouldn't DirecTV inserting local commercial on local channels cause the local broadcaster to not be happy that viewers are not watching ad's that they've sold? IMHO that's not what it will be but the download commercials to DVR's and then insert them in cable channels when a break for provider inserted ad's come up.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I like the remote on page 106


There is no remote on page 106


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> There is no remote on page 106


Actually slide #106, on p.53.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> Actually slide #106, on p.53.


I see three smart phones, a computer screen and a keyboard. No remote.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I see three smart phones, a computer screen and a keyboard. No remote.


Ahhh. Gotcha. I guess he's referring to the remote "app" running on the rightmost iPhone.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Surprised no one mentioned the Directv statements about possibly dropping some channels to keep programming costs down... are there more "G4" type events in our future?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

pg85 slide 170: "Turn waiting into revenue for bars & restaurants, hotels
and private businesses"
In trial ‐ October 2010
Product launch ‐ Q3 2011

So does this mean they will be putting local bars, and hotels adds on the tv in peoples homes, or they will be putting adds on tv's in those locations only?

Kinda curious if its the later how many would go for it. I can't see bar's jumping on that as many people that go to a bar to watch a game will not want that add stuff cropped on the screen at all. Hotels and private business's however I could see it working. 

cant wait for hbo OD and Co-pilot btw.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *BOTH*


Not in that timeframe for both.

12-21-10 is tentatively for SD HBO and MAX VOD.

HD VOD will come a bit later.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Surprised no one mentioned the Directv statements about possibly dropping some channels to keep programming costs down... are there more "G4" type events in our future?


Ooops, looks like a separate thread was started for that discussion.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> So does this mean they will be putting local bars, and hotels adds on the tv in peoples homes, or they will be putting adds on tv's in those locations only?
> 
> Kinda curious if its the later how many would go for it. I can't see bar's jumping on that as many people that go to a bar to watch a game will not want that add stuff cropped on the screen at all. Hotels and private business's however I could see it working.


I don't know DIRECTV's plan on this... so that isn't my basis for this comment.

Here in my area, at four different sport bar/restaurante type places... they all are using a head end system for their TV distribution (DIRECTV is the programming provider).

In all these places, this system is giving them ability to at times... shrink the picture to about 75% of the screen side, role it up to the upper left corner, and then display other information in the remaining bottom and right banner.

They don't do it all the time... it typically appears to be during commercials, (but there have been times it has done while showing content).

The adds are usually about specials at the establishment, but lately I have seen other content for other local business's (like the movie theater that shares the parking lot)

I've also seen it where the establishment used it to announce that your food/drink order was ready for pickup


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

HBO HD additions and VOD, cool.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ahhh. Gotcha. I guess he's referring to the remote "*app*" running on the rightmost iPhone.


That's the one. The layout looks nice.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Not in that timeframe for both.
> 
> 12-21-10 is tentatively for SD HBO and MAX VOD.
> 
> HD VOD will come a bit later.


Sorry...didn't mean to leave the question open that they would occur at the very same time.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> HBO HD additions and VOD, cool.


I wish it was sooner, though. Looks like it'll just be SD VOD for now. 


Satelliteracer said:


> Not in that timeframe for both.
> 
> 12-21-10 is tentatively for SD HBO and MAX VOD.
> 
> HD VOD will come a bit later.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know DIRECTV's plan on this... so that isn't my basis for this comment.
> 
> Here in my area, at four different sport bar/restaurante type places... they all are using a head end system for their TV distribution (DIRECTV is the programming provider).
> 
> ...


That kinda of application I could see taking off and understand now what they are doing as some of the bars around here have that same thing.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I wish it was sooner, though. Looks like it'll just be SD VOD for now.


Yeah, maybe it can be clarified because the posts are kinda muddled:

1) HBO HD channel additions (12/21)??

2) HBO VOD in SD(12/21), HD later; same for Max??


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know DIRECTV's plan on this... so that isn't my basis for this comment.
> 
> Here in my area, at four different sport bar/restaurante type places... they all are using a head end system for their TV distribution (DIRECTV is the programming provider).
> 
> ...


I can't remember which bar I was at (too many drinks?) but I think it was a Buffalo Wild Wings where I was trying to figure out why one TV screen was reduced in size with goofy ad on it while the one a couple down had the same show and was full size.

I wasn't too long ago (meets that Oct 2010 testing date range) So maybe I saw it in action.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

woj027 said:


> I can't remember which bar I was at (too many drinks?) but I think it was a Buffalo Wild Wings where I was trying to figure out why one TV screen was reduced in size with goofy ad on it while the one a couple down had the same show and was full size.
> 
> I wasn't too long ago (meets that Oct 2010 testing date range) So maybe I saw it in action.


The "bar" I saw this at was Nationals Park with the MASN Nationals feed. Some of the TVs on the concourse had ads wrapped around the feed, some did not.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Here is a snippet of the presentation that deals specifically with the direction of the UI. My take on it is that it will be more of a "departure" than a change to the existing. I think the "guide" based interface will stay much the same for those of us who want to simply watch TV. But for those wishing to blend their TV experience with their "connected lifestyle" they will have a MyDirecTV type of interactive channel. Picture the Cinema OnDemand screen but with links and integrated searches, etc. to all the popular web resources. Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, etc.
> 
> View attachment 24056


Did you notice on page 52, slide 104 "Revolutionary DVR Scheduler". Then look in the lower left hand corner of the screen shot to see that you can "Access Your DVR Playlist Online". Is this part of current pc program I don't use or is this remote viewing for the future? Are they talking about the better than nothing, but fairly lame process of remote scheduling now? Or are we going to be able to interact with a single series scheduler, see capacity and be able to send to the best dvr and note conflicts?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Comcast (or was it FIOS) has been running ads here in Philly showing a guy using his iPad to scroll through the guide and change channels. To a bleeding edge guy, this looked awesome, and I'm glad to see D* working on similar efforts.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

oldfantom said:


> Did you notice on page 52, slide 104 "Revolutionary DVR Scheduler". Then look in the lower left hand corner of the screen shot to see that you can "Access Your DVR Playlist Online". Is this part of current pc program I don't use or is this remote viewing for the future? Are they talking about the better than nothing, but fairly lame process of remote scheduling now? Or are we going to be able to interact with a single series scheduler, see capacity and be able to send to the best dvr and note conflicts?


TiVo currently has this feature. It will be a nice addition for DirecTV...

~Alan


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

oldfantom said:


> Did you notice on page 52, slide 104 "Revolutionary DVR Scheduler". Then look in the lower left hand corner of the screen shot to see that you can "Access Your DVR Playlist Online". Is this part of current pc program I don't use or is this remote viewing for the future? Are they talking about the better than nothing, but fairly lame process of remote scheduling now? Or are we going to be able to interact with a single series scheduler, see capacity and be able to send to the best dvr and note conflicts?


_"Access Your DVR Playlist Online" - _
Most likely this is a reference to the NOMAD product that is being discussed.

Look at slide 106 for a hint about the DVR scheduler. Probably alot of "trending now" or "what my freinds are recording" type of interaction with the scheduler.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Comcast (or was it FIOS) has been running ads here in Philly showing a guy using his iPad to scroll through the guide and change channels. To a bleeding edge guy, this looked awesome, and I'm glad to see D* working on similar efforts.


Don't understand this. If I am in the same room, why would I want to use my iPad to change the channel? I have a remote control. This whizbang for whizbang sake is nauseating.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> TiVo currently has this feature. It will be a nice addition for DirecTV...
> 
> ~Alan


Fios has it as well. Nice toy. Not very useful unless you have a panicky need to delete stuff from your drive while on vacation (a more likely occurence with a Fios DVR due to the lack of drive space).


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I see a footnote on slide 95 covering the satellite fleet that the migration of local customers off of 72.5 should be completed by end of next year. I guess that is as long as DirecTV could drag it out and stall DISH's getting the rest of the 72.5/72.7 transponders.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

elwaylite said:


> Yeah, maybe it can be clarified because the posts are kinda muddled:
> 
> 1) HBO HD channel additions (12/21)??
> 
> 2) HBO VOD in SD(12/21), HD later; same for Max??


Guys, as much as I want to believe we'll be getting more HBO HD channels on 12-21--- where exactly has Satellite Racer stated this ?.... A literal interpretation of his recents posts only point to new HBO and Cinemax for VOD only (SD and HD), not to additional linear HBO channels in HD....

Is anyone else seeing this sort of disconnect ?...

Also, could the HBO HD soundbite (mentioned by Doug Brott) from the DirecTV executive be referring to additional HBO HD's for Latin America instead ? Since I believe he's in charge of that territory and they spent alot of time at the Conference touting the future growth there...

SatRacer can you please provide some clarification ?... Thanks !...


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Interesting, slide #115 says under Supply Chain they recover over 8 millions receivers annually, and purchase 10 million new ones.

That slide also says under Service and Repair they QC/repair 8 million receivers annually (presumably the same 8 million they recover). 5000 vendor employees in US and near shore. How much QC/repair _actually happens_ is another matter in my opinion, given my and numerous others on this forum reported experiences with shipped-out replacement or upgrade receivers. I know from first hand experience that a company getting vendors to do engineering authoring or repair work to its standards can be a difficult task. Often, they just want to turn the work and move on to the next task unless you have impressive QC mechanisms and oversight. It is not a trivial or cheap task to oversee this all correctly. I think this area of STB inventory and life cycle management is DirecTV's biggest weakness (from the customer perspective), no matter how cost effective it may appear to be internally to them. The fact that they are looking to save another "$1 per refurb box" for example does not have me feeling real encouraged, unless they truly are able to get smarter about how they manage it, and thus derive real savings that way. Slide 119 says they already have seen $350M annual savings in refurb costs.

I mention all of this in the context of slide 84, where there stated objective is to "Delight our customers in all our service interactions (systems, policies and practices)".


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> Interesting, slide #115 says under Supply Chain they recover over 8 millions receivers annually, and purchase 10 million new ones.
> 
> That slide also says under Service and Repair they QC/repair 8 million receivers annually (presumably the same 8 million they recover). 5000 vendor employees in US and near shore. How much QC/repair _actually happens_ is another matter in my opinion, given my and numerous others on this forum reported experiences with shipped-out replacement or upgrade receivers. I know from first hand experience that a company getting vendors to do engineering authoring or repair work to its standards can be a difficult task. Often, they just want to turn the work and move on to the next task unless you have impressive QC mechanisms and oversight. It is not a trivial or cheap task to oversee this all correctly. I think this area of STB inventory and life cycle management is DirecTV's biggest weakness (from the customer perspective), no matter how cost effective it may appear to be internally to them. The fact that they are looking to save another "$1 per refurb box" for example does not have me feeling real encouraged, unless they truly are able to get smarter about how they manage it, and thus derive real savings that way. Slide 119 says they already have seen $350M annual savings in refurb costs.
> 
> *I mention all of this in the context of slide 84, where there stated objective is to "Delight our customers in all our service interactions *(systems, policies and practices)".


Don't you like that word "DELIGHT".

Doctor j


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

SD VOD=worthless


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

"tonyd79" said:


> Don't understand this. If I am in the same room, why would I want to use my iPad to change the channel? I have a remote control. This whizbang for whizbang sake is nauseating.


Maybe because the HR2x receivers response to the remote sucks..


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Don't understand this. If I am in the same room, why would I want to use my iPad to change the channel? I have a remote control. This whizbang for whizbang sake is nauseating.


loveshockey has a fairly decent point. I can remember a time when I would have enjoyed a more responsive controller for my HR23-700. It's a little speedier now though...

There's a few instances where I could see it coming in handy, but in general, you took the words out of my mouth.



tonyd79 said:


> Fios has it as well. Nice toy. Not very useful unless you have a panicky need to delete stuff from your drive while on vacation (a more likely occurence with a Fios DVR due to the lack of drive space).


Yeah, I haven't used TiVo's implementation of it, and I don't see me using DirecTV's much either, but I'll like having it nonetheless. 

~Alan


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

loveshockey said:


> Maybe because the HR2x receivers response to the remote sucks..


+1


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

loveshockey said:


> Maybe because the HR2x receivers response to the remote sucks..


That's a good point, to be sure. To be fair, the remote responsiveness is something that comes and goes. Lately it has been more gone than present. The box is just too tied up with other things to respond reasonably to channel input, or for that matter, a lot of other remote input. IP control works a lot better, which is curious in and of itself.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Not in that timeframe for both.
> 
> 12-21-10 is tentatively for SD HBO and MAX VOD.
> 
> HD VOD will come a bit later.


I'm somewhat confused. Is there going to be additional HBO HD channels added within the time frame or was the original statement on new HBO HD only in regard to VOD offerings?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> Not in that timeframe for both.
> 
> 12-21-10 is tentatively for SD HBO and MAX VOD.
> 
> HD VOD will come a bit later.





elwaylite said:


> Yeah, maybe it can be clarified because the posts are kinda muddled:
> 
> 1) HBO HD channel additions (12/21)??
> 
> 2) HBO VOD in SD(12/21), HD later; same for Max??


This is what I was trying to clear up earlier.

What exactly are we getting?


SD or HD HBO and Max VOD?
SD HBO and Max channels?
HD HBO and Max channels?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> loveshockey has a fairly decent point. I can remember a time when I would have enjoyed a more responsive controller for my HR23-700. It's a little speedier now though...
> 
> There's a few instances where I could see it coming in handy, but in general, you took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> ...


Using a cell phone for IR remote is just a novelty. If we talk IP it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> This is what I was trying to clear up earlier.
> 
> What exactly are we getting?
> 
> ...


Yes, such a simple question which should have a simple answer....VOD plus linear HD ? Or not ?...

Yet, it is being handled as some sort of State secret which needs to be deciphered by us here all the way thru December 21...


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> Yes, such a simple question which should have a simple answer....VOD plus linear HD ? Or not ?...
> 
> Yet, it is being handled as some sort of State secret which needs to be deciphered by us here all the way thru December 21...


Satracer said directly that SD VOD is scheduled for the 21st and HD VOD would come later, so that doesn't need to be interpreted.

He completely ignored the linear HBO HD channel questions, which makes me suspect people here have misinterpreted the admittedly ambiguous language from the investors' meeting. I hope I'm wrong. It's would still be the same pay extra HD additions people have been complaining about for months but at least some of us would get national HD channels we've been waiting for for years.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

QuickDrop said:


> Satracer said directly that SD VOD is scheduled for the 21st and HD VOD would come later, so that doesn't need to be interpreted.
> 
> He completely ignored the linear HBO HD channel questions, which makes me suspect people here have misinterpreted the admittedly ambiguous language from the investors' meeting. I hope I'm wrong. It's would still be the same pay extra HD additions people have been complaining about for months but at least some of us would get national HD channels we've been waiting for for years.


Yes, that's exactly how I interpreted it after pulling up all of SatRacer's post on this topic.... Nothing anywhere about linear HBO channels in HD coming anytime soon, only VOD SD and later VOD HD....

Yet, several postings have interpreted SatRacer differently... I just can't see or find the words they're seeing in his posts...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As I posted earlier in the thread:



Doug Brott said:


> At just past the 23:00 mark in Mr. Pontual's presentation he says something like this:
> 
> (paraphrased) "This month, we are adding HBO VOD & additional HBO in HD"
> 
> Surprised no one jumped on that with interest.


Go listen to it (you have to fast forward through a few Latin America presentations first)
Link

You can make your own interpretation .. I heard it as both VOD and Linear .. but that wasn't specifically stated.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There's plenty of redundancy for movie viewing options already anyway. Netflix isn't the catch-all answer on its own.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> As I posted earlier in the thread:
> 
> Go listen to it (you have to fast forward through a few Latin America presentations first)
> Link
> ...


Thanks, Doug, for the link to the audio presentation....

I just listened to it.... Yes, it's very clear: DirecTV will be "adding more HBO HD channels" this month (in addition to HBO VOD)....He said it in the context of mentioning linear channels so there is no ambiguity as to it being HBO HD channels as opposed to just HBO VOD HD...

Now, why wouldn't SatRacer confirm this ? (given that this presentation is now in the public domain)


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> As I posted earlier in the thread:
> 
> Go listen to it (you have to fast forward through a few Latin America presentations first)
> Link
> ...


Do you have the time in the link when the statement was made? Given that they specifically announced HBO VOD offerings, I assume some new deal has been struck. However, every pull quote I've read could easily be read as the new HD applying to VOD offerings and Satelliteracer, in his responses, doesn't say anything about new linear HD channels.

All the recent information I've seen suggests it is much more believable that we will be getting more HBO HD channels than more basic HD channels, but I've read nothing so far to suggest that we are definitely getting more HBO HD channels in the SD/HD VOD time frame.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

QuickDrop said:


> Do you have the time in the link when the statement was made? Given that they specifically announced HBO VOD offerings, I assume some new deal has been struck. However, every pull quote I've read could easily be read as the new HD applying to VOD offerings and Satelliteracer, in his responses, doesn't say anything about new linear HD channels.
> 
> All the recent information I've seen suggests it is much more believable that we will be getting more HBO HD channels than more basic HD channels, but I've read nothing so far to suggest that we are definitely getting more HBO HD channels in the SD/HD VOD time frame.


"At just past the 23:00 mark in Mr. Pontual's presentation"

It seemed like an off the cuff remark so I certainly wouldn't take the words as an "announcement" .. But it does seem promising with respect to more linear HBO HD .. That could mean more/different HBOs or it may simply mean existing HBOs now in HD. That part is definitely not clear from the comment.


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> "At just past the 23:00 mark in Mr. Pontual's presentation"
> 
> It seemed like an off the cuff remark so I certainly wouldn't take the words as an "announcement" .. But it does seem promising with respect to more linear HBO HD .. That could mean more/different HBOs or it may simply mean existing HBOs now in HD. That part is definitely not clear from the comment.


The link you provided only seems to go slightly less than 16 minutes. Since BigRedFan managed to hear what was said, I'm sure I'm missing something.

Still, until Satelliteracer, who has been posting this thread, followups with something directly about linear channels, which he hasn't addressed so far, I'm not comfortable assuming they are a "fact."

This is not being negative about DirecTV so much as it is wanting to know with absolute certainly that what many people here assume was announced wasn't "misspeak." Too often, people are criticized here for not paying attention to the exact wording of DirecTV promotions and I don't want this to be another case of people being accused of "whining" because they didn't parse the language.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

QuickDrop said:


> The link you provided only seems to go slightly less than 16 minutes. Since BigRedFan managed to hear what was said, I'm sure I'm missing something.
> 
> Still, until Satelliteracer, who has been posting this thread, followups with something directly about linear channels, which he hasn't addressed so far, I'm not comfortable assuming they are a "fact."
> 
> This is not being negative about DirecTV so much as it is wanting to know with absolute certainly that what many people here assume was announced wasn't "misspeak." Too often, people are criticized here for not paying attention to the exact wording of DirecTV promotions and I don't want this to be another case of people being accused of "whining" because they didn't parse the language.


The 16 minutes you found is the 1st Introductory Presentation (not the one being referenced by Doug) ....

You have to open the "drop-box" listing all the Presentations at the Conference and look for Mr. Pontual's Presentation which is about "DirecTV Technology- USA Operations" or just look for his name... Once you see it, click on it and it'll open up the correct section we're talking about...You can then fast-forward to 23:00 into it if you wish to skip the earlier part....

Be forewarned, however, that Mr. Pontual speaks English with a heavy Portuguese accent and sometimes it's difficult to understand him very clearly...However, on this additional HBO HD's semi-"announcement" he can be well understood... It's a "great catch" by Doug !...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug,
It may have been off the cuff, but it was part of an official investor presentation. Surely companies can change their mind, but there ARE SEC regulations that govern what's said at such meetings.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BigRedFan said:


> Be forewarned, however, that Mr. Pontual speaks English with a heavy Portuguese accent and sometimes it's difficult to understand him very clearly...However, on this additional HBO HD's semi-"announcement" he can be well understood... It's a "great catch" by Doug !...


I found the Flash version to be clearer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Doug,
> It may have been off the cuff, but it was part of an official investor presentation. Surely companies can change their mind, but there ARE SEC regulations that govern what's said at such meetings.


Which is why the statement should carry some weight .. I just wouldn't term it an official "announcement" .. In any event, detail was very lacking as it was only one sentence.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> The Fios thing is kind of interesting. They made a big splash a while back adding a ton of HD and got the reputation of having everything. I have Fios for internet, phone and neighboring market locals in HD and while they have a nice offering (especially in premium movies) in HD, they are far from supplying everything and many Fios customers are complaining louder than DirecTV customers on forums.
> 
> They do have a plan to go to IPT and open up more space to add more HD. We will see how that plays out (as it has been delayed for several months and there is no word, of course, on what will be added if anything).
> 
> In the meantime, they have pulled some west coast feeds of movie channels to squeeze out some room for thing like Nat Geo Wild. At least they did not pull a Comcast or Dish by lessening bandwidth on channels.


FIOS also has the very poor cable ver of MLB EI / NBA LP / NHL CI that was VERY LITTLE HD.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> pg85 slide 170: "Turn waiting into revenue for bars & restaurants, hotels
> and private businesses"
> In trial ‐ October 2010
> Product launch ‐ Q3 2011
> ...


I have seen stuff like that at bars that coming for some box on side that has stuff like that with the TV feed cropped down to like that.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:
 

> Which is why the statement should carry some weight .. I just wouldn't term it an official "announcement" .. In any event, detail was very lacking as it was only one sentence.


Mr. Pontual is the CTO. If the mention had come from Mr. Chang, it would carry appreciable weight.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Slightly sooner, 12-20-10 now


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Don't understand this. If I am in the same room, why would I want to use my iPad to change the channel? I have a remote control. This whizbang for whizbang sake is nauseating.


I thought that, too, until I saw a full demo of what's coming out....very very cool. MUCH more than just a remote.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

QuickDrop said:


> I'm somewhat confused. Is there going to be additional HBO HD channels added within the time frame or was the original statement on new HBO HD only in regard to VOD offerings?


SD VOD in December
HD VOD later...Q1....hopefully early Q1
Additional HD screens for Cinemax and HBO not in December but TBD on timing


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> SD VOD in December
> HD VOD later...Q1....hopefully early Q1
> Additional HD screens for Cinemax and HBO not in December but TBD on timing


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Some things I would like to see from DirecTV:

1) Instant streaming VOD. An option when you select a program to instantly play it. Sure maybe there's a 20 - 30 second buffering period in the beginning, but a Netflix style streaming option could compete much more closely with Instant On Cable VOD and other media streaming options out there.

2) More HD content available via VOD. Leverage multi pass encoding and efficient variable bit rates paired with adaptive streaming technology. Software identifies those with fast connection can stream it, otherwise those with not so fast connection it would download to the playlist.

3) An HD UI. Most of the other devices plugged into my TV have an HD UI. Be it Boxee, XBox 360, BluRay player, etc.. Makes sense to better utilize that screen real estate for something that wow's people and makes them ditch their 1990's Cable UI for DirecTV. Hell even the Dish vip722 looks dated. Their 922 is a good starting point. Tivo Premier isn't even finished, but the demos of the overseas Virgin Media Tivo show an HD grid and channel banner that look real nice.

4) More national HD Channels. It's a shame when the local Mom & Pop Cable company in my area has more HD channels that we would watch. With them slowly moving analog channels to digital delivery, they have bandwidth for more and more HD. Imagine if they go SDV or MPEG4... their capacity will easily trump DirecTV, and no expensive satellites need to be launched. In the mean time we will just waste our time and use BitTorrent to get HD programming for those channels DirecTV flat out refuses to carry. ie) AMC HD, BBC America, DIY HD, E! HD, Style HD, We HD, TruTV HD, Cooking HD, GSN HD, and others.

5) A mobile app that allows you to manage your DVR. Sure setting recordings from anywhere at anytime is great. How about a way to check up on our To Do list, or rearrange priorities to ensure something records tonight. How about monitoring disk space and perhaps deleting certain recordings. How about saving preferences and favorites and restoring them to another receiver? How about the ability to queue VOD programming to download. How about pick a channel in the mobile app guide and click "Watch Now" and see the channel change in real time on your TV. Mobile devices make a great TV Companion. There's a lot of untapped possibility here.

6) How about more bundle offers with LTE providers. Some real high speed broadband, not that crappy 3mbps DSL or slower. LTE can deliver 12mbps to a household using a small "backtenna" that bolts to the back of the DirecTV Dish. SWM technology could funnel this LTE signal down to a special router with built in DECA.

7) Improved SD picture quality. If they do not care to offer a certain channel in HD, or that network does not offer an HD counterpart, let's improve the SD picture quality. I find myself switching off of DirecTV to the local cable provider's ClearQAM MPEG2 digital feed for certain SD channels (ie AMC, TruTV) and the cable feed is remarkably sharper with better color definition. DirecTV should fine tune their SD delivery to improve the quality of the picture.
If these things are done, I will be impressed to say the least.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Mr. Pontual is the CTO. If the mention had come from Mr. Chang, it would carry appreciable weight.


You really like attempting to twist anything into something that serves your goal don't you?

You don't think a statement from the CTO of the company carries the appreciable weight?

Given that you don't know the dynamics of the company, and all the pieces that fit into the big picture... you sure do make some broad/bold statements.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cypherx said:


> 1) Instant streaming VOD. An option when you select a program to instantly play it. Sure maybe there's a 20 - 30 second buffering period in the beginning, but a Netflix style streaming option could compete much more closely with Instant On Cable VOD and other media streaming options out there.


Depending on your broadband connection... you have that today. In most cases, I can start playback of a VOD in just about the same amount of time it takes my Sony Blu-Ray to startup the Netflix streaming.

Also, with VOD-Push titles (The ones already pushed to your system), those would start just as fast a recorded program.


----------



## Satellite Fans (Apr 5, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> SD VOD in December
> HD VOD later...Q1....hopefully early Q1
> Additional HD screens for Cinemax and HBO not in December but TBD on timing


Thanks for the info, Satelliteracer. The missing HBO and Cinemax HD channels are at the top of my HD wish list.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

cypherx said:


> 2) More HD content available via VOD. Leverage multi pass encoding and efficient variable bit rates paired with adaptive streaming technology. Software identifies those with fast connection can stream it, otherwise those with not so fast connection it would download to the playlist.


Doesn't this already happen? The software detects the speed with which the download is occuring and you get an icon that tells you if you can watch or not. Green icon means you can watch and will not run out of downloaded material if you do not FF.

Variable bit rates would be to lower the quality of the picture so that you could watch quicker or via streaming (that is what Netflix does). You seem to be proposing just "letting" you stream it after a buffer period, but that is exactly what the download does now.



cypherx said:


> 3) An HD UI. Most of the other devices plugged into my TV have an HD UI. Be it Boxee, XBox 360, BluRay player, etc.. Makes sense to better utilize that screen real estate for something that wow's people and makes them ditch their 1990's Cable UI for DirecTV. Hell even the Dish vip722 looks dated. Their 922 is a good starting point. Tivo Premier isn't even finished, but the demos of the overseas Virgin Media Tivo show an HD grid and channel banner that look real nice.


I really don't care. The only advantage is that you can get more data on the screen. Otherwise, who cares? This is just a whizbang.



cypherx said:


> 4) More national HD Channels. It's a shame when the local Mom & Pop Cable company in my area has more HD channels that we would watch. With them slowly moving analog channels to digital delivery, they have bandwidth for more and more HD. Imagine if they go SDV or MPEG4... their capacity will easily trump DirecTV, and no expensive satellites need to be launched. In the mean time we will just waste our time and use BitTorrent to get HD programming for those channels DirecTV flat out refuses to carry. ie) AMC HD, BBC America, DIY HD, E! HD, Style HD, We HD, TruTV HD, Cooking HD, GSN HD, and others.


No, their bandwidth will NOT trump DirecTV's. DirecTV has the same option to drop SD or to move it to MPEG4. Also, as far as bandwidth is concerned, DirecTV is hammering all cable systems and currently even Fios. None of them could support all the nationally available sports they have plus thousands of local channels.

You can discuss the choices made but to say they trump DirecTV in bandwidth is not correct.



cypherx said:


> 5) A mobile app that allows you to manage your DVR. Sure setting recordings from anywhere at anytime is great. How about a way to check up on our To Do list, or rearrange priorities to ensure something records tonight. How about monitoring disk space and perhaps deleting certain recordings. How about saving preferences and favorites and restoring them to another receiver? How about the ability to queue VOD programming to download. How about pick a channel in the mobile app guide and click "Watch Now" and see the channel change in real time on your TV. Mobile devices make a great TV Companion. There's a lot of untapped possibility here.


Appears to be coming but, honestly, I have a lot of that with Fios and I almost never use it. I also have Sling and usually only use that for sporting events. The tech is nice but overrated when you actually have it.



cypherx said:


> 7) Improved SD picture quality. If they do not care to offer a certain channel in HD, or that network does not offer an HD counterpart, let's improve the SD picture quality. I find myself switching off of DirecTV to the local cable provider's ClearQAM MPEG2 digital feed for certain SD channels (ie AMC, TruTV) and the cable feed is remarkably sharper with better color definition. DirecTV should fine tune their SD delivery to improve the quality of the picture.


They seem to have done some of this recently with improvements in TCM and other SD only channels. Not quite up to Fios standards for them but pretty close except on the largest TVs.

I'd imagine you will eventually see a swing of SD only channels to MPEG4. How quickly depends on how quickly they can do something like that, get equipment out to folks at a reasonable cost and not alienate those who do not want to upgrade equipment.

As for the SD/HD question. I have given some thought to that. I would start the SD phaseout with the upper tier channels. Premium movie channels, Sunday Ticket, out of market sports. That market should be fewer customers, ones more likely to be willing to share the cost of upgrade and probably already has HD/MPEG4 infrastructure in house.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Satellite Fans said:


> Thanks for the info, Satelliteracer. The missing HBO and Cinemax HD channels are at the top of my HD wish list.


Me too. I added them to my basic Fios package and can take them off if DirecTV adds just a few more. This is especially true for HBO VOD. I will wait for HD then cut my Fios bill.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> SD VOD in December
> HD VOD later...Q1....hopefully early Q1
> Additional HD screens for Cinemax and HBO not in December but TBD on timing


Nice 

No news about adding more national HD channels?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> Depending on your broadband connection... you have that today. In most cases, I can start playback of a VOD in just about the same amount of time it takes my Sony Blu-Ray to startup the Netflix streaming.
> 
> Also, with VOD-Push titles (The ones already pushed to your system), those would start just as fast a recorded program.


Well I'd like to see a UI change so you had the option to start the VOD title right away from that selections description screen. Right now the top option is Record, so you select that and it's like, now what... So you have to get out of there and go into the list screen to find it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So what specifically that was listed on their roadmap in January 2010 has not yet been delivered in December 2010?


IIRC, the NOMAD and the HMC-30 (and its attendant receivers) were to be released in 2010.


Michael White 09Q4 conference call said:


> As a result, in 2010, DIRECTV will make it even easier for our customers to record their favorite shows and access that program from any television in their home with a single whole home DVR that will also connect with other media devises. We'll create ways for our customers to take that same programming with them on the go, including the ability to watch their favorite team live on their mobile phone.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You don't think a statement from the CTO of the company carries the appreciable weight?


When it comes to new programming in the offing, not nearly as much weight as a statement from the Executive VP in charge of programming.

If the statement was about future hardware offerings, I'd probably put more stock in a statement coming from the CTO than from the programming person.

I'm convinced that DIRECTV isn't run by committee.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> IIRC, the NOMAD and the HMC-30 (and its attendant receivers) were to be released in 2010.


IIRC....both are on the verge of being available very soon.

What's your point? Nitpicking on a variance of 12 weeks or so for sophisticated technology delivery is a joke, or perhaps an effort to extend a non-issue.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> IIRC, the NOMAD and the HMC-30 (and its attendant receivers) were to be released in 2010.


Technically it just says that DIRECTV will be working on it .. but go ahead and put a feather in your cap if it makes you feel better.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Depending on your broadband connection... you have that today. In most cases, I can start playback of a VOD in just about the same amount of time it takes my Sony Blu-Ray to startup the Netflix streaming.
> 
> Also, with VOD-Push titles (The ones already pushed to your system), those would start just as fast a recorded program.


You must connect to special D* servers then because on a sunday morning, on a 20meg down connection, within two minutes of starting a HD vod, D*'s server couldn't keep up the connectio and it had to buffer.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You don't think a statement from the CTO of the company carries the appreciable weight?
> .


Pontual is the same guy who claimed he didn't know what HD Lite was back when D* was the leader in HD Lite. The guy lost all credibility with me at that point.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

raott said:


> Pontual is the same guy who claimed he didn't know what HD Lite was back when D* was the leader in HD Lite. The guy lost all credibility with me at that point.


He appears to have significant support by Mike White based on the introduction at the Investor Day.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> I thought that, too, until I saw a full demo of what's coming out....very very cool. MUCH more than just a remote.


This sounds very intriguing. Can you give us any insight into what the iPad might do? Any timeframe on release? Thanks as usual for all your updates.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> I thought that, too, until I saw a full demo of what's coming out....very very cool. MUCH more than just a remote.


I can honestly say that the iPad has considerably changed my daily activities, so very much look forward to DirecTV's full exploitation of the iPad platform.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hdhead said:


> Can you give us any insight into what the iPad might do?


Look for streaming video. The absence of a _built-in_ USB port may complicate downloading of content but that may also be a possibility.

Read the hype about what DISH Network is offering for the iPad to get an idea of the streaming capability.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Look for streaming video. The absence of a _built-in_ USB port may complicate downloading of content but that may also be a possibility.


Ever hear of this thing called Wi-Fi? I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say "complicated" won't be part of the equation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raott said:


> You must connect to special D* servers then because on a sunday morning, on a 20meg down connection, within two minutes of starting a HD vod, D*'s server couldn't keep up the connectio and it had to buffer.


Same connections as everyone else...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raott said:


> Pontual is the same guy who claimed he didn't know what HD Lite was back when D* was the leader in HD Lite. The guy lost all credibility with me at that point.


I'll let him know, so he can lose some sleep over it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hdhead said:


> This sounds very intriguing. Can you give us any insight into what the iPad might do? Any timeframe on release? Thanks as usual for all your updates.


 Oh... I so wish I could.... It won't be too long until more is provided about it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

raott said:


> Pontual is the same guy who claimed he didn't know what HD Lite was back when D* was the leader in HD Lite. The guy lost all credibility with me at that point.


I guess at that time...not everyone knew what made-up-theoretical-baloney street slang was all about on that topic....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm just happy I don't have to hear HD-Lite anymore. I never had a problem with the quality of the HD .. The biggest problem I ever had was on ESPNU-SD .. I could barely see the basketball during games sometimes. Most (all?) other SD channels I used to watch did not have the same issue as ESPNU did.

Now that ESPNU is in HD, not even a remote issue.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> *I'm just happy I don't have to hear HD-Lite anymore*. I never had a problem with the quality of the HD .. The biggest problem I ever had was on ESPNU-SD .. I could barely see the basketball during games sometimes. Most (all?) other SD channels I used to watch did not have the same issue as ESPNU did.


Amen...that made-up term was a farce anyway.

More important and back on topic...this was one of the more informative Investor Day presentations in some time. Both the scale and scope of topics covered were beyond anything I've seen in years. Learned alot, and saw that their investment in new technology continues...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, I kinda think this is DIRECTV's answer to the Consumer Electronics Show. I suspect DIRECTV got a lot more "play" out of this presentation/demonstration than they ever will/do out of CES.

Although there are a few hot spots @ CES that I plan on hitting


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, I kinda think this is DIRECTV's answer to the Consumer Electronics Show. I suspect DIRECTV got a lot more "play" out of this presentation/demonstration than they ever will/do out of CES.
> 
> *Although there are a few hot spots @ CES that I plan on hitting *


Sounds like a great idea. 

Yeah..it seems they have migrated their marketing dollars over to CEDIA the past few years....but have that "on the floor" presence at CES too.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> I thought that, too, until I saw a full demo of what's coming out....very very cool. MUCH more than just a remote.


Now I really want it! I bet the iPad app will absolutely rock.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> IIRC, the NOMAD and the HMC-30 (and its attendant receivers) were to be released in 2010.


Why do you think they're talking about NOMAD and HMC-30?

Did D* not make it possible to watch recorded content from any TV in the house via MRV?

Is there not the ability from someone to watch their favorite football team on their mobile phone?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Same connections as everyone else...


So are you telling customers that with a large connection (ie 20meg) that they should be able to use HD vod in real time just like Netflix?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Why do you think they're talking about NOMAD and HMC-30?
> 
> Did D* not make it possible to watch recorded content from any TV in the house via MRV?
> 
> Is there not the ability from someone to watch their favorite football team on their mobile phone?


harsh just likes to point out the things DIRECTV has missed on .. He doesn't generally comment on DIRECTV's successes. Certainly that one paragraph from this past February could be interpreted in more than one way.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raott said:


> So are you telling customers that with a large connection (ie 20meg) that they should be able to use HD vod in real time just like Netflix?


No, what I said.. that my experience... in my home, I have mininal to no dealy in watching HD DOD... and My experience is nearly identical to that of my netflix streaming.

There are so many factors that go into play, to make a blanket statement in either way, would be just incorrect to do..

Are you saying that you have never experience a buffer underrun, or delay in watching a streaming Netflix content?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, what I said.. that my experience... in my home, I have mininal to no dealy in watching HD DOD... and My experience is nearly identical to that of my netflix streaming.
> 
> There are so many factors that go into play, to make a blanket statement in either way, would be just incorrect to do..
> 
> Are you saying that you have never experience a buffer underrun, or delay in watching a streaming Netflix content?


It is rare to have a buffer underrun in Netflix and there is about a 10-15 second delay in starting a film which is acceptable. However, the buffer underrun with Netflix is much different than watching the buffer slowly and continuously run out with D*. It took a total of two minutes for the D* buffer to run out this morning, which is competely in line with my other experiences with D*'s HD vod.

D*'s HD vod needs work and more dedicated bandwidth from D*'s end. I don't believe for a minute, especially given the size of my download pipe, that my experience is unique.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raott said:


> It is rare to have a buffer underrun in Netflix and there is about a 10-15 second delay in starting a film which is acceptable. However, the buffer underrun with Netflix is much different than watching the buffer slowly and continuously run out with D*. It took a total of two minutes for the D* buffer to run out this morning, which is competely in line with my other experiences with D*'s HD vod.
> 
> D*'s HD vod needs work and more dedicated bandwidth from D*'s end. I don't believe for a minute, especially given the size of my download pipe, that my experience is unique.


Rare ? Had three buffer-under in the last hour with my little girl watching Elmo Grouchland, right here next to me and that is not even HD.

And I have the same type of large pipe you are quoting here. 24-25mb down on average..

I am not saying that I don't have buffering issues with DOD... but it is pretty much for me and my usage, not material different then my streaming from any other source.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

raott said:


> It took a total of two minutes for the D* buffer to run out this morning, which is competely in line with my other experiences with D*'s HD vod.
> 
> D*'s HD vod needs work and more dedicated bandwidth from D*'s end. I don't believe for a minute, especially given the size of my download pipe, that my experience is unique.


It's not. My download speed is rated at 12 Mbps and typically tests at about 20 Mbps. My experience with D*oD is that the speed is HIGHLY variable. I can occasionally watch a HD download almost immediately, but most of the time, a delay of 10-20 minutes is needed to avoid outrunning the buffer. I suspect that either the D*oD servers are limited or there is a bandwidth issue where the D*oD servers peer to the internet backbone.

No experience with Netflix, but I am about to give it a try.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Rare ? Had three buffer-under in the last hour with my little girl watching Elmo Grouchland, right here next to me and that is not even HD.
> 
> And I have the same type of large pipe you are quoting here. 24-25mb down on average..
> 
> I am not saying that I don't have buffering issues with DOD... but it is pretty much for me and my usage, not material different then my streaming from any other source.


Yes, rare. I hope that is not an implication I'm being less than truthful.

Seems to me, instead of arguing, dismissing and spinning, the better solution would be to take the feedback back to D* and help the services to the end customer get improved.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raott said:


> Yes, rare. I hope that is not an implication I'm being less than truthful.
> 
> Seems to me, instead of arguing, dismissing and spinning, the better solution would be to take the feedback back to D* and help the services to the end customer get improved.


Ummm... kettle, meet my friend Mr. Pot.

You are doing the same thing... point/counter point. Isn't that what a discussion is?

You say rare.. .I say, it just happened... and has happened before.
I didn't say you wre less then truthfull... but you are implying that I am?

Oh... and what makes you think that the feedback doesn't go... you assuming I am just here to argue with you? I have plenty more good things to do with my Sunday.

So seems to me, instead of arguing, dismissing and spinning: we agree, that no internet based streaming solution is perfect and all of them need improvements.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So seems to me, instead of arguing, dismissing and spinning: we agree, that no internet based streaming solution is perfect and all of them need improvements.


I know or some others who would also agree with that perspective.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> harsh just likes to point out the things DIRECTV has missed on .. He doesn't generally comment on DIRECTV's successes.


And some people just like to point out DirecTV successes and generally ignore or makes excuses for things DirecTV has missed on. What's the difference? Why is one good and the other bad?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Barry in Conyers said:


> And some people just like to point out DirecTV successes and generally ignore or makes excuses for things DirecTV has missed on. What's the difference? Why is one good and the other bad?


Because nobody likes a Negative Ninny


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Barry in Conyers said:


> And some people just like to point out DirecTV successes and generally ignore or makes excuses for things DirecTV has missed on. What's the difference? Why is one good and the other bad?


For honesty's sake, I do have an interest in Their succe$$.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Barry in Conyers" said:


> And some people just like to point out DirecTV successes and generally ignore or makes excuses for things DirecTV has missed on. What's the difference? Why is one good and the other bad?


Well, if harsh were actually a directv customer....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> IIRC, the NOMAD and the HMC-30 (and its attendant receivers) were to be released in 2010.


This is probably why Directv normally does not issue Deadlines or Release Dates because someone like you holds their feet to the fire while they try their Best to Test the Product so when it is Released it will actually work as advertised.

I don't mind them being a little late on Nomad as long as they get it right and then continue to tweak it and add to it to make it even better.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

That and I never saw a DIRECTV press release saying NOMAD would be out by the end of the year, what I did see was a group of people that said it would be out *soon*, or by the end of the year. I thought the whole NOMAD thing was like a big anticipation thread.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

scottandregan said:


> That and I never saw a DIRECTV press release saying NOMAD would be out by the end of the year, what I did see was a group of people that said it would be out *soon*, or by the end of the year. I thought the whole NOMAD thing was like a big anticipation thread.


And if Directv misses it by a month to two in the interest of testing it thoroughly then I am happy with that decision but at least they are not missing their Target by years as in the case of Directivo.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Because nobody likes a Negative Ninny


No doubt that he raises issues that severely irritate the more vociferous D*fenders, but this is supposed to be a forum where legitimate issues can be discussed. Or maybe not?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Well, if harsh were actually a directv customer....


When you don't like the message, attack the messenger.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Barry in Conyers said:


> When you don't like the message, attack the messenger.


No, I just think that if he were a Directv customer with Directv equipment he would be better prepared to answer questions honestly with firsthand experience.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> No doubt that he raises issues that severely irritate the more vociferous D*fenders, but this is supposed to be a forum where legitimate issues can be discussed. Or maybe not?


I don't think legitimate means what you think it means.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think legitimate means what you think it means.


What do you think it means and what word would you prefer?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK guys .. Now it's time to move past this line of discussion. Let's agree to disagree here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Seems like there's plenty of energy being spent *not discussing *the Investor Day contents themselves.

Having now gone through the presentation 4 times...I find a great deal of content interesting and informative. It's nice to see DirecTV share some of the things coming down the pike...several of which will add to the viewing in our family's location.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There is definitely some cool stuff in this presentation ..


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> There is definitely some cool stuff in this presentation ..


Yeah! Like.. Did anyone catch the discussion about WIRELESS video distribution?

Very cool indeed!


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I find this interesting:

Slide 115 says they buy about 10 million new "boxes" annually.

Slide 188 shows a bar graphs that indicates they spend about $1B capital on set top boxes.

So, that is approximately $100 per box.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Barry in Conyers" said:


> When you don't like the message, attack the messenger.


Yawn.

Do read his stuff? Or did you just attack this messenger?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Ever hear of this thing called Wi-Fi? I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say "complicated" won't be part of the equation.


That depends on whether or not downloading via network (as opposed to streaming) is supported. The Morega reference model specs speak to downloading to USB connected flash storage and streaming across networks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> That depends on whether or not downloading via network (as opposed to streaming) is supported. The Morega reference model specs speak to downloading to USB connected flash storage and streaming across networks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> That depends on whether or not downloading via network (as opposed to streaming) is supported. The Morega reference model specs speak to downloading to USB connected flash storage and streaming across networks.


I'll second Dougs...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tkrandall said:


> I find this interesting:
> 
> Slide 115 says they buy about 10 million new "boxes" annually.
> 
> ...


In theory...it doesn't reflect any manufacturer participation based on volumes, but perhaps just part of the subsidy for the units. They also likely vary significantly between models - HD receiver and HD DVR for example.

The rest of the cost likely comes from revenue on the customer account through new enrollment, installations, continued service, etc.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> There is definitely some cool stuff in this presentation ..


As critical of DirecTV as I am in other threads, I agree!

Some VERY COOL info! 

~Alan


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

vixwall said:


> DirecTV the "sports leader" lacks the following sports channels
> 
> BLACKBELT TV
> MAVTV
> ...


I heard they were considering merging some of those channels together with the new name of: The Untamed Blackbelt Ski Racing Horse Fighting & Fishing Network in 3D ....... Now that's entertainment!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

jdh8668 said:


> I heard they were considering merging some of those channels together with the new name of: The Untamed Blackbelt Ski Racing Horse Fighting & Fishing Network in 3D ....... Now that's entertainment!


Sports channels don't merge, they multiply like Ameoba. Soon, the SKI Channel will be launching the International Ski Channel, the SKI-U, SKI-2, Ski-News and Ski en Espanol.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

jdh8668 said:


> I heard they were considering merging some of those channels together with the new name of: The Untamed Blackbelt Ski Racing Horse Fighting & Fishing Network in 3D ....... Now that's entertainment!


So essentially DTV would only be one channel away from being the sports leader. 

Are Vixwall and Harsh long lost brothers? Why does anyone even entertain their posts. Just ignore them and maybe they will fizzle out after 500 more meaningless posts.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Are any DirecTV investors members of dbstalk? Anyone in this thread have some DirecTV stock? Sorry for asking. Feel free to point me to an FAQ if one exists. Wasn't sure if it's a "Conflict of Interest".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cypherx said:


> Are any DirecTV investors members of dbstalk? Anyone in this thread have some DirecTV stock? Sorry for asking. Feel free to point me to an FAQ if one exists. Wasn't sure if it's a "Conflict of Interest".


I'm not...but based on them being a large corporation with numerous stockholders...it would be hard to imagine someone here *not being *a stockholder. So that said, what's your point?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Are any DirecTV investors members of dbstalk? Anyone in this thread have some DirecTV stock? Sorry for asking. Feel free to point me to an FAQ if one exists. Wasn't sure if it's a "Conflict of Interest".


I am, and I have been very happy this year.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cypherx said:


> Are any DirecTV investors members of dbstalk? Anyone in this thread have some DirecTV stock? Sorry for asking. Feel free to point me to an FAQ if one exists. Wasn't sure if it's a "Conflict of Interest".


Does subscribing to Premier, HD Extra Pact, MLB and Sunday Ticket constitute being a investor?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Are any DirecTV investors members of dbstalk? Anyone in this thread have some DirecTV stock? Sorry for asking. Feel free to point me to an FAQ if one exists. Wasn't sure if it's a "Conflict of Interest".


Hoosier205 :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cypherx said:


> Are any DirecTV investors members of dbstalk? Anyone in this thread have some DirecTV stock? Sorry for asking. Feel free to point me to an FAQ if one exists. Wasn't sure if it's a "Conflict of Interest".


I have seen for years now that both the Moderators of DBSTalk and any potential DirecTV staff make an extra effort to respect any potential breaches of confidential information.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you see this? I posted about it before, but my idea is a full streaming instant VOD (Play option vs. Record option in VOD) or IPTV "supplimental" service over LTE.
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Verizon-DirecTV-Testing-LTEBased-Home-Broadband-111773

Question is, what will Verizon's Caps be? It's 10GB for the phone/usb stick LTE service IIRC. Far too low for any type of streaming video or supplemental multicast switched digital video / local video ad insertion (down to the cell site addressability). Unless VZ and DirecTV are hashing out their own deal.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a hard time imagining, except perhaps in low population density areas, that LTE or any other wireless technology could have the bandwidth/capacity to offer such high demand streaming services to numerous customers simultaneously, while still needing to reliably and robustly support other data and mobile services.

I am no expert, but to me this issue is the biggest fallacy, for lack of a better word, around chairman Genachowski's universal/utopian broadband "vision".


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> I have a hard time imagining, except perhaps in low population density areas, that LTE or any other wireless technology could have the bandwidth/capacity to offer such high demand streaming services to numerous customers simultaneously, while still needing to realiably and robustly support other data and mobile services.
> 
> I am no expert, but to me this issue is the biggest fallacy, for lack of a better word, around chairman Genachowski's universal/utopian broadband "vision".


.... a conclusion I completely agree with. I like the word "utopian". I would add "unrealistic". Many a slip between cup and lip!


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> SD VOD in December
> HD VOD later...Q1....hopefully early Q1
> Additional HD screens for Cinemax and HBO not in December but TBD on timing


Any updates to share? Isn't the middle of January considered "early Q1"?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Any updates to share? Isn't the middle of January considered "early Q1"?


January - early
February - mid
March - late

Sometimes a couple of weeks are added to mid from early and late depending on delays and announcements.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> January - early
> February - mid
> March - late
> 
> Sometimes a couple of weeks are added to mid from early and late depending on delays and announcements.


I realize that but was wondering if Satacer has anything specific to tell us.


----------

